# I want one but husband says "no"....



## I_heart_Fraggles (Apr 8, 2013)

I saw this and could not stop laughing and then I decided it was kind of cute. Jason said no because he says "The last thing this house needs is a marmot with roid-rage". But I like him 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...oids-look-like-dogs.html?ICO=most_read_module


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 8, 2013)

And this guy thought he had a poodle?


----------



## Imbrium (Apr 8, 2013)

the face looks ALL wrong to be a poodle. he's an idiot. a roid-filled poodle-ferret would be fun until it was time for grooming, lol. it would make a decent incognito attack ferret...


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Apr 8, 2013)

Jason says that it was most likely attached to the vets face when he went into the office.


----------



## agnesthelion (Apr 8, 2013)

Oh. My. Gosh.

I can't believe that guy thought he got a poodle!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 8, 2013)

Woah! I can't believe that!


----------



## qtipthebun (Apr 8, 2013)

It's SO cute, though!! I see why you wanted one!!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Apr 8, 2013)

See...at least someone agree's with me


----------



## bun-mommy (Apr 8, 2013)

:rabbithop:mrsthumper:Those poor animals. I can't believe that people do all of this just to make some money. It's terrible!urplepansy:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 8, 2013)

they are cute though! I certaintly see why you want one.


----------



## Troller (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes the folks that bought them are morons to think that's a poodle, but I wouldn't think its necessarilya ferret either. All in all this story disturbed me...


----------



## Anaira (Apr 9, 2013)

Tell Jason he's a loser. :biggrin:

I want a ferret. A huge, fluffy one would be cool. Although....ferrets aren't rodents, so I'm not entirely certain why the Daily Fail has rodents in the title. Oh wait a minute..


----------



## Imbrium (Apr 9, 2013)

this thread reminds me of a question I answered once on Yahoo Answers about attack ferrets where the guy picked me as the best answer, lol. I would normally have deemed a question regarding teaching a ferret to attack a guy's junk as "too stupid to answer"... but the asker completely redeemed themselves with the line "If he can't breed, the ferret will have done a great honor for human civilization." - the whole "guy getting hit/attacked in the crotch" genre has never appealed to or entertained me... but I *do* believe in mandatory castration for the good of humanity. some people just shouldn't breed.

*Question: How can I train an attack ferret?
*
Ok. So I want a ferret, so I'm buying a young one. Really young. I want to train it how to attack somebody in a bathtub or something. How can I go about this? Like if I want it to go after a man's johnson and have it ripped off, what should I teach this ferret?

I have a very, very bad room mate, if you have to ask. If he can't breed, the ferret will have done a great honor for human civilization.

And before you ask, I'm dead serious. I don't care how much money I have to spend, I NEED an attack ferret. If it doesn't work out, Tony would probably laugh about being attacked by a ferret in the first place.

*Best Answer - Chosen by Asker*

build an anatomically correct dummy for him to practice on and attach ferret treats to the target area? he's gotta know what he's aiming for and practice his techniques, after all 

alternatively, just dose your roommate and then give him a prison-style tattoo on the forehead that says "not suitable for breeding"


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 9, 2013)

Haha, that's funny Jennifer.


----------



## Acacia-Berry (Apr 9, 2013)

Wow. I saw a similar article on reddit yesterday. Apparantly it's a huge problem in Argentina, which leads me to wonder why people are buying "dogs" there anyway knowing their reputation. AND if you're meant to have a dog then you've done the research and knows what a dog looks like!! *facepalm*


----------



## Imbrium (Apr 9, 2013)

Acacia-Berry said:


> Wow. I saw a similar article on reddit yesterday. Apparantly it's a huge problem in Argentina, which leads me to wonder why people are buying "dogs" there anyway knowing their reputation. AND if you're meant to have a dog then you've done the research and knows what a dog looks like!! *facepalm*



because people are stupid and far too many people buy pets without researching. I still can't get over how many people shell out probably $500-700+ for gliders and a cage and sh*tty supplies from PPP (notorious, godawful mill breeder who travels the country hawking sugar gliders at impulse-purchase venues, the soulless b*stards) without doing ANY independent research. when I spend $500+ on animals, I **** well make sure I KNOW how to take proper care of them.


----------



## Watermelons (Apr 9, 2013)

I dont know what you guys are talking about.... It looks more dog like then most of the poodles I see here


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Apr 9, 2013)

I still want one!


----------



## MagPie (Apr 12, 2013)

AAaaah I think you need one. Very cute and totally not all that scary haha.


----------



## PaGal (Apr 12, 2013)

One, I have no idea how someone could mistake that for a poodle, unless the person had some pretty bad eye sight. If I understand this, he bought the marmot in Argentina and took them to a US veterinarian and found out it was a marmot. Is it really possible that you could get a marmot into the US from Argentina claiming it's a poodle. Before I brought my sheppard from Germany to the US she had to have a health check from the vets. 

Some people should just not ever have pets.

Ferrets are one of the animals at the top of my list of animals that I think are wonderful pets. The only reason we don't have one is I know hubby thinks having one with our big dog would be a problem. I'm sure I could show him otherwise if I really felt we should have one. The only other issue is that from my experience, out of three not a one was completely litter trained. Although since they go in corners just placing one in each corner works.


----------



## kmaben (Apr 12, 2013)

I had four and two were awesome in their litter habits going upstairs to their favorite litter box downstairs. One was halfway trained if there was a box near he would use it. My fourth refused to litter train though she was very stubborn about a lot of things.

We have an 80 pound husky and he loved the ferrets. At first he wanted to attack them until he figured out they were here to stay. They would use him to step onto places they weren't suppose to be. I have a video somewhere of a very young Buster wresteling with the dog. Buster would also lay on the dogs nose when it was cold. He liked the dogs warm breath and the dog liked the warmth on his nose.

Ferrets are awesome pets. Just not when they're sold as poodles. How can you even make that mistake unless you were Mr. Magoo?


----------



## PaGal (Apr 12, 2013)

I loved my ferrets although one was a wild child so it was a little harder with her. I found them to be very fun to have around and affectionate when they weren't just running around and playing like furry little fools on acid. 

Our dog just gets really excited around other animals and thinks all of them will play like another dog would. The hubby just is afraid the dog would hurt one by stepping on it when he got excited. He hasn't really been around any to really know what they are like. 

That's exactly what I kept picturing, an elderly man with very thick glasses. Ha!


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 12, 2013)

They are cute but i feel so terrible for them. Can only imagine what the steroids have done to it's health or the effects it will have on them in the future. =(


----------

